# Excessive updateing



## Ken Boothe (Dec 10, 2012)

I recently had a failure of my Direct TV receiver and a new receiver R16-500 was sent and I hooked it up and activated it over a week ago. I've been a direct tv customer since 1994 and this is the third receiver I've had I realize when a new receiver is activated it will be receiving a large number of updates for several days but the receiver I have now has been in service for over a week and it is still updating practically every time it's turned on is this normal for this receiver? With the other receivers I've had after the first couple of days we never saw an update alert and the on screen guide always seemed to be current. I realize I can chose to tell the receiver to update at a later date but if it decides to update when it's supposed to be recording a program will I
loose that program? After being in service for this long should it be updating this often practically every time it's turned on?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ken Boothe said:


> I recently had a failure of my Direct TV receiver and a new receiver R16-500 was sent and I hooked it up and activated it over a week ago. I've been a direct tv customer since 1994 and this is the third receiver I've had I realize when a new receiver is activated it will be receiving a large number of updates for several days but the receiver I have now has been in service for over a week and it is still updating practically every time it's turned on is this normal for this receiver? With the other receivers I've had after the first couple of days we never saw an update alert and the on screen guide always seemed to be current. I realize I can chose to tell the receiver to update at a later date but if it decides to update when it's supposed to be recording a program will I
> loose that program? After being in service for this long should it be updating this often practically every time it's turned on?


Call DirecTV and tell them what it is doing. I believe they have a procedure that you can do that will stop it from doing that.
They should be told it is not right from such a short time of being installed.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have heard of this problem before and it was related to a hard drive failing or acting marginally so I would call Directv and escalate it to the Technical Department and they can diagnose it for you.


----------



## Ken Boothe (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks to jimmie57 & Richierich I called tech support about two days after installation and they seemed to think I should wait a while longer so I sent the message I posted her to customer support after a week and never got an answer of whether that was normal or not just they were sorry for the inconvenience and I should call tech support.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You need to call an ask to Escalate it to a Higher Technical Department CSR as they are the only ones who will understand your Problem!!!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

This will not take too much effort and it is worth a try if you don't call them.
Unplug the power to it tonight before you go to bed.
Let it sit overnight and then plug it back in the next morning and see if it works after that.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Unplug the power to it tonight before you go to bed.
> Let it sit overnight and then plug it back in the next morning and see if it works after that.


And if that doesn't work or if it does do you do it once every week???


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Richierich said:


> And if that doesn't work or if it does do you do it once every week???


If it works it should be OK. This has worked for a couple of people in the past but I do not remember which receiver it was.

If it does not it probably needs to be replaced in my opinion.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> If it does not it probably needs to be replaced in my opinion.


I Agree!!!


----------



## Ken Boothe (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry for not updating sooner but really nothing fixed yet. Tried unplugging overnight no help I called Direct TV and got a young man who either didn’t know anything or thought he could blow smoke up my A**. After filling out there E-Mail questioner I received a call wed 19th about my experience with their tech person I was given a phone number and pin number to call when the problem occurred again next day thur 20th called special number reported my receiver had updated 4times between 2:30 wed afternoon and thur morning at 7:30am went thru all the hoops had I tried pushing the red reset button was I sure it was plugged in good was it plugged in to a outlet with a ground fault etc call back when it does it again it’s about 9:30 thur morning the wife starts watching a recording twice once at 10:44am and again at 11:55am it wanted to update but we chose the option to update later Thursday afternoon called back and gave an update of the problems was told they would call me back within a couple of days. I’v kept a log of the times I know it updated since 2:30p Wed 19th and today Fri 21st 12:00 Noon it’s updated 11 times and tried to update two more times that we over rode a update. The software number hasn’t changed with all these updates it’s still the same as ever. If and when Direct ever calls back I’ll post again. Ken:bang


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

You've been putting up with this over 10 days, maybe it is about time to get more forceful in your approach as it seems to me they are just shining you on.

Given the model number of your unit, and the time you've been with Direct, you probably aren't under contract with them. Might be time to remind them of that!


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

If the progress bar stays at zero, the update times out and the receiver reboots, you have a bad LNB.

If the progress bar goes to 100 percent the receiver is bad.


----------



## Ken Boothe (Dec 10, 2012)

The progress bar goes to 100


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

1373 is the current software release for a R16-500. If thats what shows on your system info screen and it keeps downloading over and over the receiver is broke. Sounds like your in case management if you have a pin number. Make them send a Tech. CM service calls are free.


----------



## Ken Boothe (Dec 10, 2012)

Lparsons21: You’re right there just messin with me I am under contract but it expires next month. Actually this isn’t too much of a problem since I receive all the local stations direct off the air and use the receiver mostly to record. Another reason I hesitate giving them a hard time is back in 1954 when I first started with Direct TV I had a motor home and I had to go to a lot of trouble to get Direct to sell me the networks back in those days 
They couldn’t sell you access to any network you were capable of receiving locally in order to get the networks I had to go to all the local TV stations and get them to write a waiver for me to receive the networks I still have the motor home but no longer use it however having the east and west feed comes in handy when several things are on at the same time.
Ken


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

"1954"?


----------



## Ken Boothe (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry didn't proof read Dec. 1994


samrs: The software # I'm refering to is the one given on the setup screen it also shows the most recent date and time of the update the software # on the setup screen reads 0x136B


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

that means it is not successfully downloading the current s/w version,x1373. Try swapping the sat in cables if you have two. Tuner 2 may have better signal strength.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Ken Boothe said:


> I recently had a failure of my Direct TV receiver and a new receiver R16-500 was sent and I hooked it up and activated it over a week ago. I've been a direct tv customer since 1994 and this is the third receiver I've had I realize when a new receiver is activated it will be receiving a large number of updates for several days but the receiver I have now has been in service for over a week and it is still updating practically every time it's turned on is this normal for this receiver? With the other receivers I've had after the first couple of days we never saw an update alert and the on screen guide always seemed to be current. I realize I can chose to tell the receiver to update at a later date but if it decides to update when it's supposed to be recording a program will I
> loose that program? After being in service for this long should it be updating this often practically every time it's turned on?


Since they Sent this to you -Maybe you should call for a service visit- it nay be a cable (plant) issue-The installer will go over your whole system .- I suggest you call for a Visit.


----------



## Ken Boothe (Dec 10, 2012)

Brubear: My signal strength on both sat. inputs is good 92 to 96 on both antenna inputs but I reversed them and the software is still 0x136B.

Back on wed 19th when i was talking to the Direct TV person he ask what software # was on the screen and i told him 0x136B if that was the wrong software shouldn't he have known that?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

WELL if you really want to try and fix it yourself (what have you got to lose?) you can try a COMPLETE REFORMAT of the HDD. If after that the thing still goes nuts with it's updating, there is something wrong with the motherboard- probably the non-volatile RAM.

Here goes...

Reboot the DVR and when the message RUNNING DIAGNOSTIC TEST appears quickly press the SELECT key on your remote. You will get a diagnostic menu. Choose manual tests and then reformat hard drive. This will take several hours. When (if) the procedure completes, you will get a screen asking for the satellite setup. You must do the satellite setup which you should have noted prior to this procedure (dish type, etc.) To get this information, prior to the procedure choose System Setup from the menu and then choose MORE INFO. Finally, you will get a screen asking for an order number. This is not necessary but the same screen will tell you that you have to call DirecTV to activate (authorize) the DVR. YOU MUST CALL A CSR AT DIRECTV TO DO THIS. Tell them you have code 721's on channels you should be getting (this they understand-telling them you reformatted the hard drive will get you nowhere). Do NOT let the automated phone system try reauthorizing the receiver-it won't work after this procedure. YOU MUST HAVE A LIVE HUMAN DIRECTV REP DO IT. Trust me-I've been through this before!

Good luck!!


----------



## Ken Boothe (Dec 10, 2012)

ThomasM: Sounds like more than I’m up to at this time after Christmas I believe they will probably just send me another receiver. I came here after talking with a CSR who acted as tho he had never seen or heard of the banner that comes up at the top of the screen when the receiver is about to download software the one that gives you the choice of download now or download later. I figured if he had never seen this screen or even herd of it he wasn’t going to be of much help. The other two receivers I’ve had over the years never updated when I was watching anything I guess they did it in the early morning or at least when the rec was turned off. I noticed in your profile you’re a amateur radio operator I was a ham for many years (K5CPO) I let my license expire and was afraid to renew since I didn’t have any contacts back when you had to have a certain amount of contacts to renew I have a commercial license and didn’t want to take the chance of being the one in a thousand that the FCC might check and lose my commercial license in the deal. Thanks for the information Merry Christmas Ken


----------



## Ken Boothe (Dec 10, 2012)

Wife has been in hospital so no time for TV. Finally received call from Direc TV today 1/03/13 tech agreed software # for my receiver was wrong and is sending new receiver.
When new receiver comes call back and let them know if problem is solved. I’ll post back after I’ve received new unit. Thanks for everyone’s suggestions.
Ken


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

sorry for not responding, I've been out of pocket for the holidays. Glad a resolution has been deployed.


----------



## Ken Boothe (Dec 10, 2012)

New receiver arrived (R16-300) works as it should no up dating while watching recorded shows. Overall I’m quite satisfied with Direc TV as I stated earlier I’ve been with them since Dec 1994 they have always made good on there receivers and follow up to make sure I was satisfied in all these years I’ve encountered only two Tech’s that were not up to par everyone else I’ve dealt with were very knowledgeable and helpful. I want to thank everyone on the forum for their help and suggestions hope your experiences with Direc TV are as pleasant as mine.
Ken


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear that it is working as it should for you now with the replaced receiver.


----------

